# Sinn 104. Which dial do you prefer?



## commanche

Recently, I have been eyeing on Sinn 104 since Basel 2015. I understand that it has 2 different version of dial; one with pure indices and another one with arabic numeral.
I currently can't decide on which one I should get as I like them both! I am just curious on what do you guys think.


----------



## heb

If it wasn't for the worthless clutter of the subminute chapters, I would probably go with the sticks version. But since its is not an options, I like the much cleaner look of the Arabic dial.

heb


----------



## wellyite

I like the numbers but both are beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161

How many mm is the dial?..I know the case is 41mm..just wondering. .thx


----------



## Astropin

I almost always prefer watches with no numerals on the face.


----------



## dhtjr

Mil6161 said:


> How many mm is the dial?..I know the case is 41mm..just wondering. .thx


Dial is 31mm. Watch wears fine for a 41mm on my 6.5 wrist. Lug-to-lug 46mm. Regarding the sub-minute markers, I thought they would annoy me, but I actually kind of like them. With a timing bezel I prefer dial markers, and with no timing bezel I prefer arabic numerals, so I guess I don't like a lot of numbers. Both nice watches.


----------



## Mil6161

Thx for the info. .as for the watches. .I like the one with no numbers. .looks sharper


----------



## Mediocre

Prefer no numbers here, it is what Sinn is great at


----------



## commanche

Thanks guys! Keep em coming! Have they fixed the day misalignment problem btw?


----------



## consum3r

heb said:


> If it wasn't for the worthless clutter of the subminute chapters, I would probably go with the sticks version. But since its is not an options, I like the much cleaner look of the Arabic dial.


This.


----------



## ads75

I voted arabic also, as someone else said, the subminute lines are too busy for me. But both look good.


----------



## hidden830726

Arabic dial too, easier to see tine at one glance


----------



## bobamarkfett

No numerals!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 60 milliseconds

I agree that the Arabic numeral "A" dial looks much cleaner, after eliminating the tiny sub indices.


----------



## Jeru

I too prefer no numerals in general but voted also for the arabic numerals because of disliking the cluttered microseconds.


----------



## painterspal

I can't really see the sub-minute indicies without my glasses so it's just worthless clutter to me. So I voted numerals - much cleaner.


----------



## Peter Atwood

If the Arabic version had been available when I ordered mine I would have gotten it and the watch would be getting more wrist time.


----------



## commanche

Soo..according to the vote result, its a tie.. That's not helping!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Both look great, but I dont like the numbers on the face juxtaposed with the numbers on the bezel........


----------



## Pepperoni493

The numerals make it look more like a flieger imo. Not to mention the absolutely gorgeous font they used for them. But I think the indices dial would be easier to dress up e.g. more versatile.

I'm going to get me this watch soon, and I know for sure that I will be thinking "what if" no matter which dial I choose.


----------



## Buramu

Arabic numerals for sure. It's a flieger, not a dress-watch! Wouldn't want to be guessing the time in the cockpit.


----------



## wtma

This gave me quite a headache when I was about to buy my 104. My wife voted for the indice version, but I tend to like the arabic version more. I like the indice version too, it's stunning and a bit hypnotizing if you look at it for quite some times. But in the end I chose the arabic version for several reasons:
- The indice version reminds me of a diver's watch, and by then I have another piece I want in this category.
- IMO it's more manly, while the indice version looks a bit more into the feminine side.
- Can't resist to the typeface they use, so unique and beautiful.
- In the long run, I think I will never get bored of how the arabic version looks, ever.


----------



## JohnM

They're both great looking watches. I prefer the version without numerals -- looks cleaner, simpler, and more interesting to my eye since there are already numerals on the bezel. That said, the microseconds are unnecessary and look a little cluttered. I owned the no numerals version but had one with a slightly misaligned Day, which bugged me enough to give it up. Would love to own another someday. I wonder if the latest examples are better in this regard, but that's a topic for another thread ;-)


----------



## okumonux

Arabic numbers.


----------



## kangajack

commanche said:


> Recently, I have been eyeing on Sinn 104 since Basel 2015. I understand that it has 2 different version of dial; one with pure indices and another one with arabic numeral.
> I currently can't decide on which one I should get as I like them both! I am just curious on what do you guys think.
> View attachment 4519370
> View attachment 4519386


Arabic numerals for me. The other looks too empty

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## LH2

Arabic numerals by a mile. Those subminute markers are ridiculous.


----------



## Buchmann69

Arabic 
On new bracelet!


----------



## dhtjr

LH2 said:


> Arabic numerals by a mile. Those subminute markers are ridiculous.


The subminute markers are definitely an acquired taste. But I have grown to like them, as they provide a nice contrast in markers from bezel to dial. Setting the minute hand precisely is a bit tougher at first, but easy after a while.


----------



## lastflowers

dhtjr said:


> The subminute markers are definitely an acquired taste. But I have grown to like them, as they provide a nice contrast in markers from bezel to dial. Setting the minute hand precisely is a bit tougher at first, but easy after a while.


my sinn also has subminute markers and i'm not used to this at all, takes a while for me to actually tell the time and i don't think my eyes are terrible .. i suppose i just need some time to get used to it


----------



## up1911fan

I plan on a 104 later this year and will most likely go with the non numerals version.


----------



## acamlin21

Thread resurrection: so glad I found this thread as this was the exact model decision I have been weighing over the past couple of weeks. I took new pictures of each version and obsessed over them with my excel photo spreadsheet. I crop photos of "watch-head only" to isolate the photo of the watch from the strap attached in the picture. Then I line up about 30 hodinkee, worn and wound, etc. straps on the spreadsheet and move the "watch heads" over each strap to see how they look on various colors and textures (after "bringing to front", of course). That way I can see what any watch looks like on any strap ever without tracking the watch down in person. It's fun and helps with decision making - OCD/neurotic much? Yeah, maybe, whatever - you wish you thought of it 

Anyway, I went back and forth, but for some reason today have landed solidly on the arabic numerals version, not because I hate the sub-indices so much, I just really like the font used for the numbers and think it adds to the look and accentuates the black/white contrast. The sticks version is just a bit bleak/empty. The sticks version is admitedly perhaps more versatile, but I'm not looking to ever "dress it up." This is my dedicated tool watch, backpacking watch, bar watch, etc, so a slightly more casual lean is fine. 

Anyway, can't wait to order this thing when I save up the funds. I just bought a $2400 Longines 1973, so need to wait a bit to avoid spousal wrath.


----------



## SANTI CARRAMI

I prefer no numbers in this model 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## silvaticus

acamlin21 said:


> Thread resurrection: so glad I found this thread as this was the exact model decision I have been weighing over the past couple of weeks. I took new pictures of each version and obsessed over them with my excel photo spreadsheet. I crop photos of "watch-head only" to isolate the photo of the watch from the strap attached in the picture. Then I line up about 30 hodinkee, worn and wound, etc. straps on the spreadsheet and move the "watch heads" over each strap to see how they look on various colors and textures (after "bringing to front", of course). That way I can see what any watch looks like on any strap ever without tracking the watch down in person. It's fun and helps with decision making - OCD/neurotic much? Yeah, maybe, whatever - you wish you thought of it
> 
> Anyway, I went back and forth, but for some reason today have landed solidly on the arabic numerals version, not because I hate the sub-indices so much, I just really like the font used for the numbers and think it adds to the look and accentuates the black/white contrast. The sticks version is just a bit bleak/empty. The sticks version is admitedly perhaps more versatile, but I'm not looking to ever "dress it up." This is my dedicated tool watch, backpacking watch, bar watch, etc, so a slightly more casual lean is fine.
> 
> Anyway, can't wait to order this thing when I save up the funds. I just bought a $2400 Longines 1973, so need to wait a bit to avoid spousal wrath.


Good choice! I have the 104A and love it- wearing it right now, in fact ;-)


----------



## JAfdem

Dittos...I'd go for the Arabic (interesting factoid---having spent some time consulting in the middle east. Arabs no longer use Arabic numbers. They use sanscrit numbers in Arabic writing. Apparently all the interaction with Indian traders when they kinda owned the spice trade had an influence!)


----------



## mjmcnal

This sums it up perfectly


----------



## sefrcoko

mjmcnal said:


> This sums it up perfectly


Wonderful post... :/

Maybe you forgot to quote someone?


----------



## mjmcnal

sefrcoko said:


> Wonderful post... :/
> 
> Maybe you forgot to quote someone?


Yes! Sorry I was referencing a post by heb from page one.


----------



## sefrcoko

mjmcnal said:


> Yes! Sorry I was referencing a post by heb from page one.


Lol no worries


----------



## BStu185

THREAD BACK FROM THE DEAD AGAIN!
Like a few others, I found this thread after I decided I wanted a 104, but was torn about which dial to get. Throwing my vote to the 104 I. I decided to go with the indices because it's my new everyday office watch, and I actually _wanted _it to be a little more versatile, be able to dress it up, and give the air of a pilot without it looking like a *YUP THAT'S A PILOT ALRIGHT*. I do love the arabic numerals, but I also think they fight for attention with the numbers on the bezel a bit.


----------



## zetaplus93

I had several watches with indices, so the Arabic dial jumped out at me.

I kinda wish Sinn would release a version with the UTC complication, in the same manner as the 857 UTC (which I briefly owned but returned since it was too big for my wrists). I know the 103 has a version with UTC, but I don't really need a chrono most of the time...


----------



## bseidenberger

Picked up an Arabic last week. So clean and it works well with a suit or jeans.


----------



## raleighcompgs

From the perspective of someone who (currently) owns neither and is trying to decide between the two dials:

*Arabic*:

_Pros_:

- I love the typeface, particularly the 4 (but why doesn't Sinn use the exact same typeface on the bezel, as they do with some editions of the 103? On the 104, the 4s are different on the dial (and date) vs. the bezel.)
- the 104 is in the flieger family, and fliegers generally use numerals. The 104 may be seen as the non-chronograph cousin to the 103.
- makes it easier to tell the time instantly. Not that I mind lingering on the dial, but I'd rather not make a mistake on the time. 
- to me, the numerals make the syringe hands more noticeable, and I love the hands.

_Cons_:

- moves the watch a step from dressier to sportier
- dial numerals compete somewhat with bezel numerals

*Indices*:

_Pros_:

- dressier look than numerals (not that dressier is necessarily better - it's just dressier.)
- the addition of the 1/4-second hash marks works well with the indices (I'm fine with the 1/4-sec hash marks - they work well with the indices; conversely, it's better that Sinn left them out on the Arabic dial.)
- more empty space on the dial allows the Sinn logo to stand out a bit more

Cons:

- makes the dial look a bit empty. Lots of plain black real estate.
- dial looks too similar to the 556i, which I already own
- the shape of the indices flows too much into the ends of the syringe hands, which dilutes the wonderful look of the hands.


----------



## purekoryo

I voted Arabic numerals just because of the cluttered sub minute chapters.


----------



## sefrcoko

purekoryo said:


> I voted Arabic numerals just because of the cluttered sub minute chapters.


I found the sub-minute markers a little 'busy' in photos, but it actually looks good to me in real life. Tastes vary of course, but just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## egwatchfan

Obviously this is an ancient thread but seeing as how several folks have posted recently, I thought I'd add my thoughts too. I'm a big fan of the indices-only (no numerals) version. It's FAR cleaner in my view, which is definitely a good thing. If I want arabic numerals I'll use more of a field watch... for something as elegant (yet still very tooly) as the 104, I'd go with the cleaner dial. (But then again I avoid numerals on most of my watches so I guess I'm probably biased....  )


----------



## SteveJ

Just so you know where I was coming from. I had been looking for a MaxBill no number. BUT, they are too fragile and too small. 
So I had been looking at 104's for about a year. Usually I like the numbered dials and so many watches I already have are numbered. 
BUT then Baselworld 2017 happened where Sinn issued the first white dialed 104's which come only in the no number dials at the moment.
To me, the white made the entire design pop. "Busy" is not a word I'd use to describe it.
So I pre-ordered one and am happy to be wearing it right now. 
I am planning on getting a black numbered dial sometime in the future.


----------



## slique

Voted for the 104 St Sa I, and just sent $ towards a pre-owned piece today. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## egwatchfan

SteveJ said:


> Just so you know where I was coming from. I had been looking for a MaxBill no number. BUT, they are too fragile and too small.
> So I had been looking at 104's for about a year. Usually I like the numbered dials and so many watches I already have are numbered.
> BUT then Baselworld 2017 happened where Sinn issued the first white dialed 104's which come only in the no number dials at the moment.
> To me, the white made the entire design pop. "Busy" is not a word I'd use to describe it.
> So I pre-ordered one and am happy to be wearing it right now.
> I am planning on getting a black numbered dial sometime in the future.


Oh nice - that's one of the first "real world" photos I've seen of the new white dial. Congrats, it's a beauty.


----------



## Puckbw11

SteveJ said:


> View attachment 12068554
> 
> 
> Just so you know where I was coming from. I had been looking for a MaxBill no number. BUT, they are too fragile and too small.
> So I had been looking at 104's for about a year. Usually I like the numbered dials and so many watches I already have are numbered.
> BUT then Baselworld 2017 happened where Sinn issued the first white dialed 104's which come only in the no number dials at the moment.
> To me, the white made the entire design pop. "Busy" is not a word I'd use to describe it.
> So I pre-ordered one and am happy to be wearing it right now.
> I am planning on getting a black numbered dial sometime in the future.


We have similar tastes. I have had a max bill, a Hamilton Intramatic, and a black 104 with indices. I now only have the Hamilton (sentimental value) but the new white 104 may bring me back to Sinn. I love the look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipmate

The great thing about the Sinn 104 is its versatility. Without Arabic numbers gives you a wider range of occasions to wear the watch... voted w/o.


----------



## jcombs1

SteveJ said:


> View attachment 12068554
> 
> 
> Just so you know where I was coming from. I had been looking for a MaxBill no number. BUT, they are too fragile and too small.
> So I had been looking at 104's for about a year. Usually I like the numbered dials and so many watches I already have are numbered.
> BUT then Baselworld 2017 happened where Sinn issued the first white dialed 104's which come only in the no number dials at the moment.
> To me, the white made the entire design pop. "Busy" is not a word I'd use to describe it.
> So I pre-ordered one and am happy to be wearing it right now.
> I am planning on getting a black numbered dial sometime in the future.


I'm curious as to how long it took to arrive after ordering? I ordered this exact watch on Friday from Watchbuys and although they wouldn't give me an exact date, they estimated 4-8 weeks when I talked to them today. Kinda surprised me TBH, they are receiving watches from Sinn regularly now but the watch must have sold very well to have that kind of lead time. I voted indices by the way.


----------



## Dimitar_E

Guys, it's an easy fix ;-)
I went with 104 St I for sticks and with 103 St acrylic for arabic numerals.... :-!


----------



## thedonn007

I am leaning towards buying a 104 I black dial.


----------



## kdsdada0308

I like both but if absolutely had to pick one, I'd go for the one without numerals. Numerals give me a more casual vibe so the stick indices make me feel it is more versatile style wise.


----------



## Grantdavidjones

I think the sticks are cleaner and more versatile 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baumaxe

I don't have the "A" (yet), but can't decide whether black or white is the better ...














































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HickWillis

I've got a no numeral dial version coming my way!


----------



## Matt_UKTX

Amazing... I have the white. Have been thinking about the black, either I or A version. Great pairing...



Baumaxe said:


> I don't have the "A" (yet), but can't decide whether black or white is the better ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Puckbw11

That white looks nasty. Just gross. Sick... you get it, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callmev

no numerals!


----------



## towert7

I think I like the way it looks without the numbers better, but I like the numbered one for the extra ease of reading the time, especially in the dark with it lumed. I really like the design of this watch and would have a very hard time picking which to get. I think the only thing keeping me from grabbing one is the fact that the bezel numbering is reversed to how I use a bezel (counts down, not a timer).


----------



## SnakeMan

Having worn my Sinn U2 for 10 years and recently purchasing a U1000, my choice would be for NO indices. 

I am having a struggle at the moment deciding as to what my next Sinn will be. I do like the EZM9 and also the EZM 3F (even if it is smaller than what I'm used to). I also keep looking at the Sinn 757 UTC, but those large 3,6,9,12 numerals keep putting me off... I worry that they would just bug the hell outta me.


----------



## brettone2002

The indicies, no numbers. Its what makes that watch unique. I like the track also.


----------



## HotlineBirdman

Indices all the way.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## 41Mets

Love the indices. Love that dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyDav55

the white dial one was the clear winner for me. I thought about getting rid of it for the blue but the white is just tooo toooooooo clean!


----------



## mondi1911

I really preffer numerals to sticks anytime, but I also really really like the clutter of the minute track on the stick version. Never had a 104... but it would be quite a hard choice for me.


----------



## wkw

I wish Sinn offers a white dial version with Arabic numerals....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

104 white dial on a fine link bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Neiko0501

I own a black dial, non-Arabic. However, I prefer anthracite and, even at the expense of legibility, white. Either of those dial colors minimize the ‘tool watch’ look compared to black, if that’s the kind of thing you’re looking for. 

Indices dress up the watch a bit more than Arabic. 

IMO, The blue dial is definitely striking, but for some reason my personal taste doesn’t go for tan indicators on a blue dial. There’s something about combining shades of brown and blue, where sometimes it works great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunK

The indices are what make the 104 unique IMO. Numbers just don't do for the 104 what they do for the 103.


----------



## siess

The arabic - no the indices - no the arabic....

I have never been able to decide


----------

